# Model Y Owner's Manual is online



## victor

Published on March 13, 2020.

https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_y_owners_manual_north_america_en.pdf


----------



## iChris93

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/fi6hdf
Heat pump in Model Y? Winter efficiency should beat Model 3 then.


----------



## garsh

Hat tip to Melinda for finding the original patent filing.
I'm actually amazed that it's already showing up in a production vehicle.


MelindaV said:


> and already in the works...
> https://patents.justia.com/patent/20190070924





garsh said:


> I finally got around to reading that patent.
> *Holy crap, this is going to be awesome!*
> 
> They're not simply replacing the cabin air conditioner with a heat pump. They're integrating the cabin heating/cooling heat pump with the rest of the car's cooling system! This thing is going to be great!
> 
> This is going to *completely replace the resistive heater.* "But garsh, heat pumps don't work well at low temps!" I KNOW! Read on...
> First, they're planning on using heat generated by the battery and drive units to help heat the cabin. Seems like a reasonable choice for efficiency, but requires great engineering to make this work.
> Remember that battery heating trick they use on the Model 3, where they run the drive units inefficiently to generate heat? They're planning to do the same kind of thing with the cabin compressor when extra heat is needed!
> Additionally, they're also planning on running the blower (ie - fan) in an inefficient mode to generate extra heat when needed.
> Future Teslas are going to have *efficient heating to/at any temperature! * This is amazing. They're grabbing waste heat from just about every waste-heat-generating system available in the car!
> 
> So unlike a normal car, where the fan is connected to 12v DC and speed is controlled using resistors, Tesla is planning on having AC fans and an AC compressor, and will be adding an additional inverter (or two) to control them, just like they control the car's motors! That's the only way that they control the input current waveforms to allow switching between efficient and "inefficient" modes. I guarantee you that nobody else is developing this sort of system. This is taking the whole "superbottle" thing to the next level!


----------



## Bokonon

Support videos are available too!

Rear seats that flatten with trunk switch:





Adjustable (!) power liftgate:


----------



## John

*Adjusting Liftgate Opening Height*
You can adjust the opening height of the powered liftgate to make it easier to reach or to avoid low-hanging ceilings or objects (for example, a garage door or light):

Open the liftgate, then manually lower or raise it to the desired opening height.
Press and hold the button on the underside of the liftgate for two seconds until you hear a confirmation chime.
Confirm that you have set it to the desired height by closing the liftgate, then reopening it.


----------



## John

*Accessing the Cargo Area* 
To access the cargo area inside the rear trunk, pull up the strap at the rear of the cargo cover. You can then fold the cargo cover forward or remove it from Model Y.

No more sliding?


----------



## John

*USB Ports*
Model Y has two USB 2.0 ports located in the front compartment of the center console. The left USB port is USB-C compatible.

Note 1: Jeda USB hub won't fit!

Note 2: However, since Model Y wireless phone charger only uses USB-C port, USB-A is free for TeslaCam. So not so bad.


----------



## John

Center rear seat foldable as pass-through.


----------



## John

Raising AND lowering rear seats electronically.

EDIT: From Ben Sullins' video, it appears the buttons are just releases that let the seats fall.


----------



## John

Final dimesions given:


----------



## John

Front motor is AC induction motor!


----------



## TrevP

QI charger is now standard in the Model Y


----------

